# Body language



## KLJcowgirl (May 3, 2020)

Hey all!

I'm just curious of differences in body language you've noticed between your mini donks and mini horses.

I'm having a little bit of a hard time finding much online about what to look for and how to read donks. Merideth Hodges website has been great though and I'm picking up a little bit being around my little Dom.

So let 'er rip! What have you seen?


----------



## diamond c (May 3, 2020)

When it comes to donkeys I read somewhere that you have to teach a donkey 3 times. Once to the left side of the brain once to the right side of the brain and the third time so they can put it all together. I have found this to be true for the most part. Some pick it up on the second time and have it down pat and some take a fourth or fifth time but a a general rule 3 is the key, and it doesn’t really matter what your doing with them. Once they learn something they don’t seem to ever forget.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (May 4, 2020)

He definitely picks up quick! Which also worries me when I mess up, don't want to permanently teach him wrong lol


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (May 4, 2020)

I've only had 3 mini donks over the years....Still have one, who I love. Ella's the one who's taught me the most. I swear her ears are her "mood signals", but I also watch her eyes just like I do with the horses (and all of our animals.) And if she likes you, she'll do almost anything you ask her to do.


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 4, 2020)

Here is our Petunia: so much personality!


----------



## KLJcowgirl (May 4, 2020)

Maryann at MiniV said:


> I've only had 3 mini donks over the years....Still have one, who I love. Ella's the one who's taught me the most. I swear her ears are her "mood signals", but I also watch her eyes just like I do with the horses (and all of our animals.) And if she likes you, she'll do almost anything you ask her to do.



Oh boy are those ears and eyes expressive! It has been interesting to watch them. He definitely has his people too!


----------



## KLJcowgirl (May 4, 2020)

Holly Chisholm said:


> Here is our Petunia: so much personality!View attachment 41249



What a cutie!


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (May 5, 2020)

Beautiful Eyes!


----------



## KLJcowgirl (May 12, 2020)

I interpreted this as, "MOOOOOMMMMM pleeeaaaassseee pay attention to me." lol


----------

